# al arrancar mi pc dice "press f1 resume"



## jgrey (Abr 25, 2011)

buenas a todos....

requiero la ayuda de todo aquellas personas que sepan del tema...y como yo muy poco se, estoy tratando de montar una imagen del pantallazo.... de lo que si estoy seguro es que estaba instalando "nero" y mi pc comenzo a decirme que el disco duro esta malo... y no me atrevo hacer copia de seguridad to dabia esperando su valiosa ayuda... ya trate de restaurar pero no tiene fechas de restauracion. los que por aqui saben de esto dicen que que haga una que otra cosa y nada funciona... siempre  ingreso con f1....si no puden ver la imagen me escriben por favor... 







   gracias.... 
Ver el archivo adjunto problema de arranque pc.pdf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 25, 2011)

1- NO te voy a responder a tu mail por que esto es un foro, así que antes de pedir ayuda tenes que aprender a usarlo.
2- El problema que tenés es COMPLETAMENTA CLARO! Por que no leés el mensaje de error?

Te está diciendo que el diagnóstico SMART del disco ha dado que está malo y se va a terminar rompiendo. Tenés que hacer backup y poner un disco nuevo por que ese ya palmó...está claro?

Si aún así querés sacar el mensaje de error, tenés que entrar al BIOS y deshabilitar la verificación de SMART. Si no sabés como hacerlo, entonces cambiá el disco antes de perder toda la información.


----------



## jgrey (Abr 25, 2011)

hola muchachon... gracias por tu colaboración ....

mira eu--genio  si observas la imagen nuevamente te podéis dar cuenta que tengo varios discos y si me podéis colaborar te agradecería me des un paso a paso para colocar otro disco en remplazo de este,por ejemplo "SATA1 remplazado por SATA2" Y como cargo el sistema operativo del difunto al esclavo? y que me arranque en auto!... ya que supuestamente se diagnostico el disco maestro y no tiene nada...según.... Te informo que ya realice mi copia de seguridad en el esclavo así que nada que perder...CREOOO....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 25, 2011)

jgrey dijo:
			
		

> ya que supuestamente se diagnostico el disco maestro y no tiene  nada...según.... Te informo que ya realice mi copia de seguridad en el  esclavo así que nada que perder...CREOOO....


Pero será posible? No leés nada de lo que dice la pantalla?   




			
				jgrey dijo:
			
		

> si me podéis colaborar te agradecería me des un paso a paso para colocar  otro disco en remplazo de este,por ejemplo "SATA1 remplazado por SATA2"  Y como cargo el sistema operativo del difunto al esclavo? y que me  arranque en auto!


Con lo que estás preguntando, te recomiendo que lleves la PC a un servicio técnico antes de que provoqués un daño mayor al que ya tenés.


----------



## jgrey (Abr 25, 2011)

haber bambino....

tu estas en un país y yo en otro, así que tratemos de usar un solo idioma  " español " para que nos entendamos...

Tengo DOS (2) DISCOS DURO uno bueno y otro malo.
para que comprar otro...solo necesito que me digas, si puedes... como colocar el #2 como maestro y punto....ya que en este tengo todo el contenido del #1...:enfadado:


----------



## Maccellbahia (Abr 25, 2011)

Hola, saca el disco de dañado, y en su lugar pones el que tenes de resguardo/esclavo, si son sata solo cambia de lugar los cables y automaticamente te pone el que era esclavo en master, ahora nesesitas un cd de instalacion de tu sistema operativo, entras al bios, elegis bootear desde cdrom, e instalas. y Problema resuelto. Saludos


----------



## comando_co (Abr 25, 2011)

jgrey, como piensas poner a trabajar el disco esclavo como maestro?? si el sistema operativo siempre se instala en el maestro. A menos a que formatees el disco esclavo, le corras el jumper a la posición de master y le reinstales el sistema operativo. Estoy de acuerdo con ezavalla, gastese unos pesos y llévelo a donde un buen tecnico en PC's.

Sin embargo...lease esto:

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos37/disco-duro/disco-duro2.shtml

http://www.alegsa.com.ar/Notas/1.php

http://www.alegsa.com.ar/Notas/120.php

Espero y esto aclare tus dudas.


----------



## Maccellbahia (Abr 25, 2011)

comando_co: el sistema operativo lo puedes instalar en cualquier disco ya sea esclavo, master, o incluso en un pendrive, o si hablamos de sistemas operativos antiguos hasta en un diskette (ms-dos). 

Ademas al ser SATA no lleva jumper de seleccion master/slave/autoselect. el bios lo toma segun en que cable este conectado, incluso en el mismo bios podes alternarlos.

En si lo que te propuse es cambiar de rol tus discos que es lo que pedis si entendi bien. 



Saludos


----------



## jgrey (Abr 25, 2011)

mil gracias Maccellbahia.... hasta que por fin alguien que habla español....problema resuelto  gracias a vos...ojala otras persona vean este foro ya que me pude dar cuenta que en la red no soy el unico con este problema... otra cosa soy electricista... nadie nace sabiendo; lo digo por experiencia... full-mente agradecido... sin ofender: es mejor pasar por ignorante que tirarselas de inteligente....que tengan una feliz noche y mil...pero mil gracias....Maccellbahia.....


----------



## Maccellbahia (Abr 25, 2011)

Para eso estamos aca, para ayudar y que nos ayuden. Igualmente por algo tenes 2 discos, tendrias que comprar uno nuevo, ya que te vas a quedar corto de espacio, ahora los discos no estan tan caros respecto precio-capacidad, pero lo ideal es que se lo lleves a un tecnico para que te reemplace el disco, ya que deberia darte una garantia de (6 meses-1 año), ademas los tecnicos tambien tenemos que vivir jaja Pero me alegro haber podido ayudarte.  

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Abr 26, 2011)

> haber bambino....


 

      este se pasooo


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 26, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> este se pasooo



+1


----------

